# T Track vs T Slot Router Bit



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

I am in the midst of making tables and jigs for some of my shop equipment. The designs incorporate T Track to mount adjustable fences, clamping, etc. I can purchase T Track and router or dado it into the face of the tables, fences, and jigs -OR- I could purchase a slot router bit and just make the necessary slots.

I'd appreciate any thoughts and reasoning as to which might serve me better.

A follow up question: If I use a slot bit in my router would it be best to router or dado the initial groove and then use the slot bit to finish the job. It seems that would decrease the load on the slot bit and possibly give me a cleaner finished product.

Your experience is apprecitaed.
Pete


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pete, T slots are for hanging stuff on a wall. You are better off using T-track in your jigs since these will stand up much better over time without deforming.

Using a straight bit to remove the bulk of the material first will give better results.


----------



## Phil Dalton (May 12, 2009)

*Recent t-track bit use*



Mike said:


> Pete, T slots are for hanging stuff on a wall. You are better off using T-track in your jigs since these will stand up much better over time without deforming.
> 
> Using a straight bit to remove the bulk of the material first will give better results.


I have great respect for Mike's knowledge and experience but I just wanted to mention that I recently bought the MCLS t-slot cutter bit (#6333, $12.00) because I wanted to see how it would work. I have only made a trial cut and have not used it in constructing a jig. I routed a 1/4 inch slot in half-inch ply since I don't have a 3/8 inch bit. I followed with the t-slot bit which enlarged the top slot to 3/8 and created a 3/4 inch opening for the bolt. I inserted the t-slot bolt and tightened it down with a knob. I felt that the bolt was well anchored and it did not slip. No doubt t-track would be stronger and last longer but I believe this bit will serve me well for most uses. The bottom slot is thin and I would need to make a second, deeper pass to accommodate a 1/4-20 carriage bolt head but that will be easy.


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

*Both seem to have merit*



Phil Dalton said:


> I have great respect for Mike's knowledge and experience but I just wanted to mention that I recently bought the MCLS t-slot cutter bit (#6333, $12.00) because I wanted to see how it would work. I have only made a trial cut and have not used it in constructing a jig. I routed a 1/4 inch slot in half-inch ply since I don't have a 3/8 inch bit. I followed with the t-slot bit which enlarged the top slot to 3/8 and created a 3/4 inch opening for the bolt. I inserted the t-slot bolt and tightened it down with a knob. I felt that the bolt was well anchored and it did not slip. No doubt t-track would be stronger and last longer but I believe this bit will serve me well for most uses. The bottom slot is thin and I would need to make a second, deeper pass to accommodate a 1/4-20 carriage bolt head but that will be easy.


Thanks guys. My commercially made router table has aluminum track for any feather boards, clamps, etc. But the slots for the fence to adjust were made as a T slot with no aluminum track. I also saw a you tube video explaining how to make a table for my drill press. The slot for setting the stop block was just a routered T slot. For a simple application like that routering a slot should work fine.

Again thanks for sharing.


----------

